

The Space Shuttle (Narrated by William Shatner) - siculars
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlG7W0gkjjE

======
kefs
full version, and in hd...

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvaG0xDdP8g&hd=1](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvaG0xDdP8g&hd=1)

